# My greenhouse



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

I have a small commerical greenhouse that I use for growing my basil and other similar herbs in my backyard, but, now it is time to build a small greenhouse for my tomato plants - more protection from hail, high winds and frost.

I was able to pickup several steel-pallets from work that I am going to cut-up and weld together to build the frame for my hothouse. One of the pictures is of a pallet that I haven't cut apart yet. That one is 12' long by 5' wide.

The other picture is of a pallet that I cut apart this morning to turn into the roof-structure for the hothouse. That pallet was 10' long by 4' wide, I cut a wedge out of three of the stringers at the 60" mark, hand-bent the metal to 120° and welded it back together.

I am now cutting and drilling some weld-on tabs to bolt the roof-structure to the side-walls (made out of the 5'x12' pallet - cut in half to be 5'x6'). I have another pallet waiting for me in my garage that will become part of the back-wall and two swinging doors.

I am working on designing a slim steel tank that will take any diverted rain-water from the roof-panels of the hothouse and hold it till I need to water the tomatos, probably just a simple gravity-feed with no valve.

If things go well, I should have something finished by next weekend, including seal-welding the tank.


----------



## Bobbb (Jan 7, 2012)

Check craigslist or call some local window installers and see if they have scrap windows that you can get for free. Build around the windows. Unlike poly, sunlight doesn't degrade glass in a few years (takes a century or so.)


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

Neat Boss.How long before it goes up?


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

look forward to seeing the finished project!


----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

Awesome, a greenhouse in Alberta is great because we get so much sun. Great for tomatoes, peppers and all sorts of things, and of course transplants.
I have used poly, fiberglass panels, polycarbonate and glass, they all have their pluses and minuses. Glass is generally my favorite but it can break and poly is CHEAP and easy to store a roll or two protected from UV.


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

There is a company near my old house that supplies "insulated" or "corrugated" UV-Stabilized plastics that have a great guarantee against just about anything - hail, tornadoes, etc.

http://www.sabicpolymershapes.com

One of the product-sheets that I am looking to use on it is: Category 5 Hurricane rated Clear storm panels

They have lots of other great products as well - I have spec'd their products to be used in many of my designs for work.

For those who are local, their shop-space is right behind the CanadaPost Processing plant on McKnight @ 12-street.

http://maps.google.ca/maps?hl=en&ll=51.099715,-114.032968&spn=0.005154,0.009313&t=h&z=17


----------

